# I've bought a cage



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I plan to use it for Princess to be able to join us in the living room without Prince pestering her, and for short-term fostering, and as a hospital room for strays in need of daily treatment. I got it for a very good price and it's really big. I'm very excited.

I'll build a shelf and wrap it in fake lambswool for winter.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Get her used to it first before you move it in the livingroom by feeding her meals in it and treats. This will make it more attractive for her to go in it voluntarily and she will come to regard it as a special place. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Do you have pics of it?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, but I didn't post them because the only kind they sell in my country is the dog-training one, imported from only one manufacturer in the US, called Midwest Homes, and this manufacturer doesn't have a photo of this older model in their website. I can post a link to the local stores that sell it, but just imagine the same cages you see on Midwest Homes for dogs, only without the bells and whistles and the black PVC coating. I found it dirt cheap for $107, I thought it'd cost me a lot more.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

http://www.super4pet.com/image/users/126697/detail/big/1609385.jpg


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

to make a shelf, get a board 10-12 inches wide, cut it about an inch shorter than the inside width of the cage, install four screw hooks, 2 on each end close to the sides. all hooks pointing the same direction, it now can hang by the hookes on the horizontial bars(wires) on the cage sides(looking at your cage several differant positions are available) you can add wire ties or twist ties around the hook/bar conection to keep it from bouncing or rattling when the cat gets on or off.. sew a cover like a sleeve or tube so it can be slid off for cleaning, velcro may also work..


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Where do they sell boards?


----------



## cloa513 (Jul 3, 2011)

At a hardware store.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

I can post a drawing of this on wednesday if that will help.. its sort of an improved design of one I made for my cage a few years back..


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey that's a great idea for Princess! It'll help her gain confidence and feel calmer. I'm so sorry I didn't think to suggest this for you when you were talking about a solution for them integrating.

Yes, I had great success with the dog kennel that you have. I got the 48" one and put a litterbox and cat crate with bed in it. I have her in the kennel overnight (for litterbox re-training) and also to eat. 

Since cats are territorial, giving her a place she can call her own will definitely give her piece of mind and she can relax instead of being on guard for Prince. For example, Miu feel totally comfy in there. If she hasn't pooed and I go in to clean up, she doesn't door dash but sits in her bed calmly. Also, during meals, she doesn't have to worry about Jack snatching her food cuz he's a fast eater.

Oh, you can buy measure the dimensions you need, then head over to the hardware store to get a wooden board. Some of them will cut it to your specifications. Then you drill holes in the sides and put in screws (I think you need wood screws). Then you attach it to the cage with butterfly bolts and a metal washer thing for stability. Like this:


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

tgh, no need, it's perfectly clear. I'm just not sure where in my country they sell boards, that's what's keeping me right now. 

alpaca, thank you very much too! The cage I bought is the same one you have, small world! 

I'm getting the cage in a couple hours, can't wait!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I think I'm going to ask for a board here at work, they must have something they don't use anymore, I see so many lovely shelves around the place...


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

I would try to find a board that is real wood(not particle board) If your building has a maintenance person, they might be helpfull


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

The cage just arrived. I was mistaken, I bought the size 42". I'm glad I did because it's huge as it is! And it's a lot prettier than I expected. It has all the qualities advertised in the American website, which are not mentioned in the local pet stores websites. It does have the black plastic covering, and I think a dividing panel too. Only problem is I don't know how to unfold it.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

the divider panel can be very usefull, when we were taming tammi cat it allowed us to change the litter and clean most of the cage without handling her(she was unhandlable at that time anyways) it won't fold tight to the cage inside, we had to keep tied(wired) back when not using it..


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I've put the divider panel horizontally, so that now the cage has two floors. 

Prince already inspected the cage and liked it. He can put his whole arm inside through the bars, so Princess will have to be careful not to fall asleep close to the sides or the ceiling. I'll put her bed in the middle of the cage against the back, as the back is against the wall anyway.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

By the way, it's extremely easy to assemble, if the Guiness Book World's Biggest klutz (me) was able to do it in a few minutes. And it doesn't require tools.

I'll have to force her into the cage at first, unfortunately, as she won't come out of the bedroom, or out of the bedroom closet actually.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

To get her used to the cage, I would set it up in your bedroom first and put all her meals and treats in it, leave the door open so she can come and go. When she's comfortable going into it, then set it up in your livingroom. She may feel more comfortable if its on a something, like a card table, rather than on the floor in the beginning. 

My hubbie made me a shelf that had two "tabs" on the end of each board the fit in between the wires, so it didn't need to be screwed against the wires and could easily be moved. Measure carefully the width of the cage, the width between the bars, and decide on the width of your shelf, say 8". Cut a template out of light cardboard with the exact dimensions so that it fit in the cage correctly with two "tabs" on each end that will fit between the wires---the tabs should be long enought to rest on wires and you won't need any screw to secure it. I don't know of any store, but if you have a friend that's handy with a saw or a "handyman" cut a 1/2" board to the template of your cardboard. I used a staple gun to secure a plush carpet remnant around the board. Good luck!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I could actually put the cage on the desk, great idea, thanks!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd love to see a pic of her in it once it's all set up.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, I'll post photos for sure.

I'll work on the set-up during the weekend, then I'll start bringing her in when Prince is in the garden.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

By pure coincidence, Princess cried for me to open the bedroom door, this is the first time she does this. She waited until I passed by the closed door of the bedroom and then cried pitifully for me to open the door. She must be fed up of being closed there, she spent the last 2 days inside the bedroom closet. So I dragged the cage (it has a kind of wheels, so it's not really dragging) and created an extension of the bedroom with the cage (as it's wider than the bedroom door and there's no room for even 1/10th. of it inside the bedroom). Princess loved going inside the cage and had a real feast watching everything from that safe place. She was actually outside the bedroom, but with free access to the bedroom which Prince doesn't have because the cage takes up all the width of the bedroom door and the cage opens only from the side of the bedroom. Alas, Princess doesn't understand that being inside the cage means Prince can't get to her, so she hissed and yowled at him all the time. Now this is something I don't have the power to deal with...if she can't understand that she's isolated, there's nothing I can do about it... She complains if I keep her closed in the bedroom, she complains if she's outside the bedroom, there's no winning with her!!

Prince, who is double her weight and size, just tried the upper floor (the dividing panel acting as a shelf) and it withstood him, so it'll be perfect for Princess. 

I've put her own bedding on the top floor, her water bowl and scratching post on the ground level floor, and treats. Now she can go in and out of the cage when she wants.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Yay! Well, I think she's just learning about it. Soon she'll realize that Prince can't get at her from there.

Yes I agree that you can feed her meals in there, that'll make her associate positive thoughts about the kennel. 

I never thought to use the dividing panel horizontally as a shelf. When you can, could you take a pic for me? I think I should do that too!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I did take the promised photos a few minutes ago, but Prince is downstairs and I have to go bring him back, so I'll be able to post them only in about 15 minutes.


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Could you try placing a towel or blanket over the cage? My cat loves the cage - and she loves it more when it is covered. Might stop the Prince problem.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm afraid that then Prince will put his paws through the bars and she won't be able to see him.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

That's good that she's going in. Hopefully it won't be long before she realizes he can't get to her.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

An expert in my city told me that she'll never understand that he can't get to her, that it was a waste to buy the cage. Only today, after a week of having the cage, have I been able to pick her up without her scratching me, and put her in the cage. She's been there for about half an hour now, happy to be out of the bedroom, happy to be in the same room as me instead of having to wait for my visits to the bedroom, happy to be confined (I put a bed sheet covering most of the cage), happy to be in the cool A/C after a terrible summer locked in the hot room without air. But she yowls at Prince every time he comes near the cage, and he comes near a lot, because he's terribly intrigued about her in the cage. He comes ever so slllooowwwwlllly and cautiously, tries to touch her through the bars and barely manages to, waking her up, and then leaves even more slowly because she's so mad at him. God knows, the three of us will end up crazy in this house.

But I think all in all it was a good experience, for them to explore a different dynamic than the one where she was always closed in the bedroom and Prince would come into the bedroom when he could. Now they can observe each other in action on things other than each other. She can see the movements of the house and Prince as many things more than only a threat that sneaks into the bedroom sometimes. And they can feel both part of one same homely scene. Maybe we'll get unstuck after all... In any case, I don't think it's negative. I opened the cage to let her free, and she complained, wanted me to close the door again.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Here's the photo, I almost forgot. Sorry for the delay


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

How are things going now? Is Princess still in the cage? If so, is she calming down abit more around Prince?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

He stares at her all the time in the cage, so she's not happy in there. She asks to get out, so I don't put her there often. The cage itself she really liked and would've stayed happily if he didn't stare at her all the dear time.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Awww that's not so good. Is he 'angry' staring or just interested in her?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Well, for cats simply staring is aggressive, so she yells at him like crazy when he does it. He'll rush up to her and stare, she'll yell and scream, sometimes swat the air at him, then he'll defend by uttering some plaintive sounds, finally he'll retreat. This happens many times a day and lasts for a long time unless a higher priority takes place such as there's food or petting or they're sleepy - in which case they'll ignore each other in favor of the preferred activity, until next time they're bored.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Hmmm hopefully they calm down soon. When I introduced Sammy and Meeka, I used a Feliway plug in so that may be helpful to you to try?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

He bites her rear sometimes, that's why she's afraid of him.


----------

